# MLB Playoffs Set



## Zand (Oct 1, 2006)

AL:

Detroit Tigers @ New York Yankees
Oakland Athletics @ Minnesota Twins

NL:

Los Angeles Dodgers @ New York Mets
St. Louis Cardinals @ San Diego Padres

My playoff predictions:

Yankees over Tigers in 3
Twins over Athletics in 5
Dodgers over Mets in 4
Padres over Cardinals in 5

Twins over Yankees in 6
Dodgers over Padres in 7

Dodgers over Twins in 6

I know that prediction is pretty different, but that's my gut feeling.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 1, 2006)

The Mets will make it to the second round.  Even without El Diablo...um, I mean Pedro.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 1, 2006)

Zand said:


> AL:
> 
> Detroit Tigers @ New York Yankees
> Oakland Athletics @ Minnesota Twins
> ...



Mlb better hope it doesnt end up that way it will be one of the lowest ratings for a WS ever..   I think it will go like this

Yanks 3-1, gotta give the tiggers one game
Twinks in 5 over A's
Mets in 4 over Dodgers
Cards in 5 Over padres

Yanks in 6 over Twinks
Cards in 6 over Mets

Yanks in 6 over Cards.

I really cant see how the yankees can blow it this year, the road is paved for them, they just have to get their egos on the same page and its a done deal no matter who makes it from the NL...


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 1, 2006)

How can you cheer for the Yanks when they have 3 starters named Moose, Wang and Johnson?.........:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 2, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> How can you cheer for the Yanks when they have 3 starters named Moose, Wang and Johnson?.........:lol:



lmao.  

its hard to see someone beating the yanks this year even with their lack of pitching.  (thats for jimg.)  But i cant pick them so i'll go with the Mets and Twins in the world series, twinkies in 6 games.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 2, 2006)

I dont think the road has ever been easier than this year for the Yanks, they better capitalize with that Payroll , sorry Jim had to say it.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 2, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Payroll



just seeing that word gives me the chills.  When i used to post regularly on kzone, some guy obsessed nonstop about their payroll.  It made the threads unreadable.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 2, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I dont think the road has ever been easier than this year for the Yanks, they better capitalize with that Payroll , sorry Jim had to say it.



The road for the Yanks is NEVER easy because everyone expects/requires them to win...if they make it to the series and lose, they suck. If they win, it's expected and they had to because of the dreaded payroll.

Which other teams (Mets, Bosox, Orioles, etc) are in the payroll top 5? It sure as hell isn't the A's, Tigers, or Twins. 

So what is that saying about those other high payroll teams? At least George gets what he pays for.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 2, 2006)

Cmon Jim this time its easier, no Redsox which usually is a 7 gamer.. And no Angels , thats the team that just has your number for whatever reason.. The 2 biggest threats are out this year, no excuses!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 2, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Cmon Jim this time its easier, no Redsox which usually is a 7 gamer.. And no Angels , thats the team that just has your number for whatever reason.. The 2 biggest threats are out this year, no excuses!



You neglected to respond to my question about the other high payroll teams though (I believe the Red Sox and Angels are in that group); why aren't those teams still playing?

If your going to hold teams to a winning standard just because of payroll, you need to answer that question. 

But I forget, that only applies to the Yankees; must be nice to live in a world filled with double standards.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 2, 2006)

It only applies to them because they are #1, u dont ever hear about the 2nd highest payroll or 3rd.. Its just like Arod, hes the highest paid he takes the brunt of it.. I bet u cant even tell me the 2nd highest paid without looking it up, hint he plays next to Arod, oh and the 3rd highest, ya they both throw to him.. But u never hear anything about them or Manny for instance i think hes like 6th or 7th now, a complete idiot and everyone accepts  him..  I dont have an excuse for the Redsox, they are the 2nd highest in baseball by far and turned in a  crap perfomance.. No 2004 doesnt tide me over either..  However 120Million is still 74 million behind the Yankees, now thats ALOT


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.onestopbaseball.com/TeamPayroll.asp

http://www.thephoenix.com/SportingEye/PermaLink.aspx?guid=dedfc714-9f46-4590-b72f-496cc66817dd


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 2, 2006)

And the Redsox had one of the worst collapses ive ever seen. After sweeping the Mets right before the Allstar break and winning whatever it was 11 in a row i think, to go down like that with that Payroll was a disaster, they stunk up the joint jim, and i was embarrassed.  And the ship started to sink wayyyy before injuries, even with that payroll they should have been able to take on a few injuries and still make the playoffs, the yankees did with Hideki, and Sheff on the shelf almost all year..


----------



## 2knees (Oct 2, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> And the Redsox had one of the worst collapses ive ever seen. After sweeping the Mets right before the Allstar break and winning whatever it was 11 in a row i think, to go down like that with that Payroll was a disaster, they stunk up the joint jim, and i was embarrassed.  And the ship started to sink wayyyy before injuries, even with that payroll they should have been able to take on a few injuries and still make the playoffs, the yankees did with Hideki, and Sheff on the shelf almost all year..



I think the globe put it best when they used the headline  "Its Epstein, not Einstein"  He made the cardinal sin of thinking he had too much pitching.  Not saying Arroyo wouldve made a difference but you can never have to much pitching.  Sanchez and Ramirez played better for florida then beckett and lowell for the sox.  signing clement 2 years ago was a disaster.  Now we have a soon to be 40 yo ace who may or may not come back next year and beckett.  other then that, their pitching is in total shambles.  hard to believe you could spend 125 mil and end up with that roster.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 2, 2006)

Ya Beckett was horrible, hopefully next year he will find himself.. I will admit im jealous of the Yankess, ill never know what its like to watch my baseball team play in October for 10+yrs in a row.. Must be nice.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 2, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Ya Beckett was horrible, hopefully next year he will find himself.. I will admit im jealous of the Yankess, ill never know what its like to watch my baseball team play in October for 10+yrs in a row.. Must be nice.



I honestly think he'll be much better next year.  actually i pray he will.  people tend to forget he's only 26.  He just has to learn that in the a.l., you cant just throw the ball past people.  now, lets convince the sox brass to go sign zito in the off-season, although i bet he ends up on the yankees.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 2, 2006)

I dunno how zito would do here or NY, it takes a certain mentality to pitch for the 2 teams, alot of people come and go because they cant handle the pressure, im not sure being out west has prepared him for what will be expected everynight here..


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 2, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I dunno how zito would do here or NY, it takes a certain mentality to pitch for the 2 teams, alot of people come and go because they cant handle the pressure, im not sure being out west has prepared him for what will be expected everynight here..



Zito's a tough kid, and I hate to say it but I think he'd do better in NY than in Boston.  The level of single-minded insanity for baseball in Boston is such that you need to be a Schilling to handle it.   

Beckett will be better next year when he has more time to prepare for the AL, but see my note about Zito above.  You need to be mentally tough to handle the scrutiny and pressure of Boston.  I hope he's up to it.  

And - this is the toughest part - I have to hand it to the Yanks for being smart.  Outspending everyone else is only one part of the equation - you also have to spend the money on good players and the Yanks do that.  For a bunch of years back in the 80s and early 90s, the Yanks out-spent everyone else, but spent the mopney on some questionable players (Hideki Irabu, Ken Phelps, even Deion Sanders!).  Now Brian Cashman spends tons of Fat George's dough on the best and they win.  Congratulations - I still hate the Yankees.........


----------



## JimG. (Oct 2, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> And - this is the toughest part - I have to hand it to the Yanks for being smart.  Outspending everyone else is only one part of the equation - you also have to spend the money on good players and the Yanks do that.  For a bunch of years back in the 80s and early 90s, the Yanks out-spent everyone else, but spent the mopney on some questionable players (Hideki Irabu, Ken Phelps, even Deion Sanders!).  Now Brian Cashman spends tons of Fat George's dough on the best and they win.  Congratulations - I still hate the Yankees.........



The Bobby Abreau deal changed the Yankees season totally around...and please don't say they made the move to get Cory Lidle who was a throw in to the deal at best. And since Philly didn't want Abreau anymore and his attitude about being in Philly stunk, they got rid of a clubhouse problem.

And even better for Philly, they played better after the deal was made and almost snuck into the playoffs.


----------



## RIDEr (Oct 2, 2006)

I wouldn't expect too many people from MA to be rooting for the Yanks, but they are following the rules given to them.  I expect them to make it to the World Series since there really isn't that much competition with the Tigers on the down fall, A's who always blow it in the playoffs and the Twins who lost their number 2 starter for the season

In the World Series, only the Mets (not being biased here) beat up on the Yankees during interleague play.  The other teams couldn't handle the pressure... now isn't the playoffs all about pressure?


----------



## JimG. (Oct 3, 2006)

RIDEr said:


> In the World Series, only the Mets (not being biased here) beat up on the Yankees during interleague play.  The other teams couldn't handle the pressure... now isn't the playoffs all about pressure?



Here's a fact for you stats freaks:

The Yankees and Mets both ended the season with the same record, 97-65, the best record in MLB.

Both had the same home record and the same road record.

They played 6 games during the season, the records were 3-3, and both teams won 2 out of 3 at home.

I don't think anyone beat up on anyone in this year's rivalry. These two teams are exactly evenly matched.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 3, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Here's a fact for you stats freaks:
> 
> The Yankees and Mets both ended the season with the same record, 97-65, the best record in MLB.
> 
> ...



 I was just gonna mention that Jim, good call.  As even as it gets.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2006)

If there is a subway series I see the coverage being dominated by this set of stats.  I hate all the crappy side stories that are obsessed about leading up to the WS, Super Bowls etc....


----------



## roark (Oct 3, 2006)

Frank Thomas is the man!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2006)

roark said:


> Frank Thomas is the man!



He sure was yesterday for your team.

But the league MVP Derrick Jeter of the soon to be world champion Yankees had a pretty good game last night too...a record tying 5 for 5 with a homer.

And the Mets lost another pitcher.


----------



## roark (Oct 4, 2006)

JimG. said:


> He sure was yesterday for your team.
> 
> But the *league MVP* Derrick Jeter of the *soon to be world champion Yankees* had a pretty good game last night too...a record tying 5 for 5 with a homer.
> 
> And the Mets lost another pitcher.



Jeter probably will win MVP, but that award hasn't been given yet.

Yanks certainly the favorites, but don't count your chickens just yet.

The Mets might be in serious trouble.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2006)

roark said:


> Jeter probably will win MVP, but that award hasn't been given yet.
> 
> Yanks certainly the favorites, but don't count your chickens just yet.
> 
> The Mets might be in serious trouble.



That was quick! Glad you're paying attention. 

A's looked good yesterday until Milton Bradley lost sight of the last out in the Metrodome roof background. That happens alot at the Metrodome and baseball ought to make them paint that roof black. Bradley looked so lost it made me feel really bad for him. Glad it didn't cost them the game.

Jeter deserves the MVP; to me he is the MVP regardless of the vote.

Yeah, alot of games left to play, but I've gotta support my team and assume they're gonna win.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 4, 2006)

JimG. said:


> But the league MVP Derrick Jeter.....



wow - he has a very similar name to another guy I know of on the Yankees.  Is he related to Derek Jeter?  Do they both play the same position?  Have they both been with Mariah Carey?  Oh, I'm so confused............


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2006)

kickstand said:


> wow - he has a very similar name to another guy I know of on the Yankees.  Is he related to Derek Jeter?  Do they both play the same position?  Have they both been with Mariah Carey?  Oh, I'm so confused............



Oy! I type an extra "r" by accident and the spelling police are on my case!

I need a lawyer.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 4, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Oy! I type an extra "r" by accident and the spelling police are on my case!
> 
> I need a lawyer.



more than just an extra "r".....I would think a Damn Yankee fan would know how to spell their captain's name.....  

lawyers, guns and money - the $%^ has hit the fan......


----------



## roark (Oct 4, 2006)

A's up 2-0 heading back to Oakland... of course they did that to JimG's team a few years back... in fact they're 0-9 this century trying to close out a postseason series so I will wait until it's over before I gloat.. much.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2006)

kickstand said:


> more than just an extra "r".....I would think a Damn Yankee fan would know how to spell their captain's name.....
> 
> lawyers, guns and money - the $%^ has hit the fan......



I am duly chastised.

I hate the spelling police.

But you have redeemed yourself with the Zevon quote.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 4, 2006)

Well Jim as soon as Damon hit that squibber and the pitcher dived and missed it, i knew the game was over, seriously...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 4, 2006)

Hmmmm that young 3rd  baseman on the Mets sure looked a hell of alot more confident than his counterpart on the other side of town today..  Jeter and Wright own this town.


----------



## roark (Oct 5, 2006)

Dodgers gave that game away to the Mets last night. WTH was the thrid base coach thinking? Weirdest play I've seen in a while.


----------



## roark (Oct 5, 2006)

Detroit takes one.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 5, 2006)

roark said:


> Detroit takes one.



Good thing we have A-Rod...we can blame him.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 5, 2006)

Ha-ha!

Detroit 4, Yanks 3.........


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 5, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Ha-ha!
> 
> Detroit 4, Yanks 3.........




Yes, I hate it when the Yanks can't celebrate a post-season series win at home.  Where will the Sawks be celebrating their post-season series wins this season???...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Ha-ha!
> 
> Detroit 4, Yanks 3.........



I am 100% a Yankee fan.  But that was a great use of Nelson.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 5, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I am 100% a Yankee fan.  But that was a great use of Nelson.




Grassi - Thank you - I was merely looking for an excuse to bust him out.  

Beano - all congrats and huzzahs to the Yanks.  It was KILLING me today to see Johnny D hit that 3R HR.  We Sox fans will be drowning our sorrows all winter and probably well into 2007 if Theo And The Trio don't get their shit together.......


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 5, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Beano - all congrats and huzzahs to the Yanks.  .




That goes without saying, Chile...it's all in good fun.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 6, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> That goes without saying, Chile...it's all in good fun.



Unless you're A-Rod. 

I only got updates on the score and had no idea he had 3 K's and left all those men on base when I said we could blame him.

Well, the NY papers' back page headlines this morning are absolutely brutal, for good reason. That guy is a bonafide choker and is the reason they lost that game. His nickname should be A-Hole.

I wish he had signed with the Red Sox 3 years ago...he's a stone around the Yanks' neck.

If he was the MVP last season there is no doubt Jeter is this season...A-Hole can't carry Derek's jock!


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 6, 2006)

JimG. said:


> .....I wish he had signed with the Red Sox 3 years ago...he's a stone around the Yanks' neck.


Trust me - most of Red Sox Nation would have welcomed A-Rod, and still would today.  If that trade had gone thru in late 2003, the Sox would have unloaded Manny and Nomar and replaced them with A-Rod and Magglio Ordonez.  And A-Rod would have been playing short for us, which is where he wants to play and probably one of the reasons he's miserable in NY.  THAT would have been sweet.....

How about an A-Rod for Manny swap, straight up - ??  I'd do it in a heartbeat.....


----------



## JimG. (Oct 6, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> How about an A-Rod for Manny swap, straight up - ??  I'd do it in a heartbeat.....



Me too...I'd rather complain about a flake than a choker.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 6, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Trust me - most of Red Sox Nation would have welcomed A-Rod, and still would today.  If that trade had gone thru in late 2003, the Sox would have unloaded Manny and Nomar and replaced them with A-Rod and Magglio Ordonez.  And A-Rod would have been playing short for us, which is where he wants to play and probably one of the reasons he's miserable in NY.  THAT would have been sweet.....
> 
> How about an A-Rod for Manny swap, straight up - ??  I'd do it in a heartbeat.....



Chile, you're from Saratoga right? Always a Sox fan or did you become one when you moved to MA.?


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 6, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Chile, you're from Saratoga right? Always a Sox fan or did you become one when you moved to MA.?



HPD - born in Glens Falls, but moved to Maine when I was only 6 months old.  Moved back to GF/Saratoga area going into 10th grade, so I was already a confirmed member of Red Sox Nation when I got back.  I have 4 younger brothers who are all also Red Sox fans since we all grew up in Maine.  My Dad is a HUGE Yankee fan and considers it one of the major failings of his life that we all turned out to be total Sox fanatics and Yankee haters.  Almost moved to NYC area after college but had to be close to Fenway and moved to MA instead in 1987.  

I do love NY, but no regrets on life in MA.   Go Sox!  Go Tigers!!  :beer:


----------



## roark (Oct 6, 2006)

Marco!


----------



## roark (Oct 6, 2006)

Scutaro!


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 7, 2006)

What's an intelligent Sawks fan doing reading the Daily News?  It's only a slight step above the NY Post on Beano's "Yellow Journalism" scale.  

Yeah, my boys really crapped the bed last night.  I'm not even going to blame that one lousy call at 3rd, they got hammered.  Oh well, it ain't over 'till it's over.  Pardon the inexcusable pun but I hope we have the "Wright" stuff tonight.


----------



## Zand (Oct 7, 2006)

Today is a GLORIOUS day! Don't you agree Beano?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 7, 2006)

Zand said:


> Today is a GLORIOUS day! Don't you agree Beano?




Even though my beloved Yankees lost I still had a glorious day compared to Sox fans.  While I was rooting FOR a team (with 26 championships under their belt, mind you)  others had to settle for rooting AGAINST a team.  

Now, like a true fan, I will root for the Tigers because I don't want my team losing to a bunch of losers.  Much like many Yankee fans did in '04.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 7, 2006)

It's too late to edit, my reply has been emailed to those subscribed.  

I'm sorry I blew my top and hit below the belt.  I should have stayed far away from this thread tonight.  Bad timing.  I'm going to drink my sorrows away now.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 7, 2006)

But Beano would u root for the Sox if they beat the Yanks ,thats the question?  OK so where do we go from here Yankee fans?? I want to hear from you.. YOur team has had 2 of the worst playoff defeats in their long long history just in the last 2yrs..  Money doesnt biuy happiness obviously, u can have the best players in the world, but if they dont gel this is what you end up with at the end.. The yankees will never do a Florida and rebuild every few years, so what do do now?  They wanted to win this one for George because hes on his wayout the door pretty soon, 76 now i believe.. I was very impressed with D, i believe that rainout is what won this series for them..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 8, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> But Beano would u root for the Sox if they beat the Yanks ,thats the question?



I did in a melancholy sort of way, much like I will for the Tigers.  The Yanks were out pitched, out hit and out coached in this series.  I don't root against the Sox, unless they're playing a game that is crucial to to the Yanks.  (i.e. September baseball and it's a race for the AL East)  Like I said, who wants their team losing to a bunch of losers. 

 I would have been happy to see the Sox make the wildcard this year.  It makes for great baseball.


----------



## roark (Oct 8, 2006)

I never thought about that both Yanks and BoSox fans would root for the Tiggers, both for the same reason...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 8, 2006)

roark said:


> I never thought about that both Yanks and BoSox fans would root for the Tiggers, both for the same reason...



I don't get it.  What's the same reason?  An AL team?


----------



## roark (Oct 8, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I don't get it.  What's the same reason?  An AL team?


Sox fans root for the Tigers b/c they beat the Yankees.
Yankees fans root for the Tigers b/c they beat the Yankees.

Same reason.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 8, 2006)

roark said:


> Sox fans root for the Tigers b/c they beat the Yankees.
> Yankees fans root for the Tigers b/c they beat the Yankees.
> 
> Same reason.



Ahhh now I get it.  It was too early when I read it.

...so you rooted for the Yanks in the ALDS because they beat the Sox in regular season, right?


----------



## roark (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

Funny...you still didn't answer my question.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 9, 2006)

Roark - that looks like a pretty fair fight.  Unfortunately, I think 2 tigers can take down the elephant, though.......


----------



## roark (Oct 9, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Funny...you still didn't answer my question.


Didn't think it was for me... I root against both teams!:uzi:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

roark said:


> Didn't think it was for me... I root against both teams!:uzi:



Typical Sawks fan.  :flame:


----------



## roark (Oct 9, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Typical Sawks fan. :flame:


I guess I wasn't clear: "both" refers to the 2 teams that make up 75% of ESPN's coverage and the top 2 spots in MLB payroll.:flag:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh that's right.  I forgot all about your Avatar.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 9, 2006)

Go Tigers,

Why pitching beats hitting, what may prove interesting is how Zito & company do.  IMO the Yankees & Red Sox both hit Zito well after one time through the line-up, they see the big curve & then wait, he has nothing else.  Detroit has best young starting arms in the game outside of a couple in Minnisota & Kazmir.  Holladay is good too in Toronto but that young.

What I'd like to see in the World Series is Game 7 Cardinals & Tigers, one run game Albert P. going against Zumaya

Root for the Yankees?  The two teams I hate most in professional sports are the Yankees & the Cowboys, going way back to when I first started watching sports (lates 60's, early 70's I remember being allowed to stay up & watch the Pete Rose, Ray Fosse collision in the All-Star game, who plays that hard now in an exhibition game!)

If the Cowboys & Yankees had one of those Made for TV Battle of the Stars competitions (Fear Factor, etc., whatever) I'd be rooting for a earthquake, tornado, plague, volcano, pestillance, etc. to hit the playing field.


----------



## roark (Oct 9, 2006)

The Tigers and A's are pretty even in pitching, I'd probably give the nod to the Tigers. What I find intriguing is the different approaches at the plate: the Tigers are more free-swinging while the first stat Beane looks at is OBP.

Frankly, I was hoping the A's would face the Tigers in the first round rather than the Twinkies since they matched up better... can't complain...


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 10, 2006)

A's have home field, correct?  Still easier to win when you are the home team.  Both teams are playing well now, so this series could be a classic.  

Sorry, Roark - I am jumping on the Tigers' bandwagon.  Never been a big A's fan, and if the Sox can't win it, a city like Detroit sure could use the good vibes.....


----------



## roark (Oct 10, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> and if the Sox can't win it, a city like Detroit sure could use the good vibes.....


Basketball fans have done just fine in Detroit! :evil: 
I get it though, if the A's weren't in it I'd probably be pulling for the Tigers as well.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 10, 2006)

Better late than never...

Boy did the Yanks suck again! They should have kept the lineup they used the second half of the season. Forget about Sheffield and Matsui. What did either of them do to avert this disaster anyway?

Now I have to hear the "fire Torre" rumors. That would be following a disaster with a nuclear blast. A horrible move. Fire A-Rod instead.  

So baseball ends for me in a crash.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's a great writeup on fox's horrible baseball coverage.  I couldn't agree more.  Weren't they the ones who dreamed up "lazerpuck" for hockey games a few years back?


----------



## Zand (Oct 16, 2006)

That is the reason I've barely been watching the playoffs. I can't stand FOX. I usually don't watch unless they have the Red Sox on Saturday baseball. Really, I like the announcers we have in Boston now on NESN. Don Orsillo and Jerry Remy are very good announcers for the Red Sox (and usually goofy too) and Dale Arnold is an awesome hockey announcer... "Shot SCORE!!!!". He really puts some excitment into the game when he announces, although I could really do without some of Brick's completely irrelevant comments. I think Klusac was better along side Dale, but whatever.


----------



## roark (Oct 16, 2006)

More specifc to the absolute inanity that is Joe Morgan, et. al, but a great read nonetheless:
http://firejoemorgan.blogspot.com/

Some very good A-Rod commentary there as well.


----------

